
Differentiable neural computers - mdsteph
https://deepmind.com/blog/differentiable-neural-computers/
======
ericjang
Link to full PDF: [http://rdcu.be/kXdj](http://rdcu.be/kXdj)

------
vintermann
Are there important advances from Graves and others' earlier work on
differentiable memory (associative LSTM, neural turing machines, neural GPUs
etc.)? Or is this just that getting re-reported in Nature for prestige?

